
The Curse of the Ship of Gold - zeveb
https://narratively.com/the-curse-of-the-ship-of-gold/
======
ChuckMcM
So is the moral of the story to melt down any gold you find and disguise its
origin? I found it sad that the insurance companies were trying to make a
claim from the 19th century as well. That seems pretty out there.

~~~
mirimir
Makes sense to me.

Another moral: Don't hide from the Feds in the US.

Edit: And that reminds me. A decade or so ago, I chatted with people who
claimed to be doing the _Cryptomonicon_ thing. That is, pouring molten gold
into a cave on their property, and issuing gold-backed electronic currency.
They were likely crazy, or putting me on.

------
7373737373
This is only somewhat related, but does someone know a resource that describes
what happened to the continental financial/currency systems when a ship with
gold on board sunk and couldn't be recovered? I've read that this is how ship
insurance started, but couldn't find anything about the effects of disasters,
discoveries and conquests in the old and new world.

~~~
dweekly
Relevant to the article:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panic_of_1857](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panic_of_1857)

------
canada_dry
Hopefully someone will make a movie about this guy similar to:
www.imdb.com/title/tt8106596

